# Heroes of the Storm



## Flash (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZI5NlUEXLpM[/YOUTUBE]

The free-to-play online team brawler brings together a diverse cast of iconic characters from Blizzard’s far-flung realms of science fiction and fantasy, including the* Warcraft®, StarCraft®,* and* Diablo®* universes, and challenges them to compete in epic, adrenaline-charged battles.  

Heroes of the Storm invites players to customize heroes to suit their style and then team up with friends for some all-out mayhem. The game features a variety of gameplay modes for players of every skill level, including Cooperative, in which players team up against computer-controlled opponents, and Quick Match, an accessible way to jump in and play versus others. Experienced players can also join forces against other teams of players in highly competitive, draft-style ranked play.


Heroes of the Storm will launch with more than 30 playable Heroes and 7 dynamic Battlegrounds, each with unique challenges to overcome—and even more Heroes and Battlegrounds are on the way. Players can customize the look of their Heroes with a variety of skins, as well as switch between a stable of special mounts that help them cover ground on the battlefield more quickly.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 21, 2015)

expensive sh1t.


----------



## Alok (Apr 21, 2015)

Played beta. Not my taste


----------



## Soumik (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like another MOBA entry... Doesnt look that great.  [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] How is the gameplay?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

Many Blizzard lovers will play this but eventually I think its not gonna stir anything at all.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Looks like another MOBA entry... Doesnt look that great.  [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] How is the gameplay?



like dota with blizzard characters. If you want to try beta I got keys.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> like dota with blizzard characters. If you want to try beta I got keys.



How long does the beta last? I am going on a 2 week vacation this weekend. Wont have my laptop to game on.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2015)

Relax m9, its gonna be FTP.. MOBAs cannot exist without FTP model


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Relax m9, its gonna be FTP.. MOBAs cannot exist without FTP model



true


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2015)

What I would like is Blizzard making Starcraft HOTS/WOL/LOV multiplayer free to play.. Right now esports is ruled by Mobas and the biggest boundary for starcraft 2 to reach that much popularity is the high pricing
*1u88jj3r4db2x4txp44yqfj1.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/EEDAR-chart-3.png


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

*HotS - Machines of War*


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2017)

Any HotS player would like to play with me to help get these D3 wings?
Malthael’s Bargain
@Alok


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2017)

BlizzCon 2017: Hanzo and Alextrasza join the Nexus!


----------

